# Ultegra BB-6500 availability



## norman (Sep 25, 2005)

Anyone knows where i can purchase this bottom bracket? for a triple,english threads. thanks


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

norman said:


> Anyone knows where i can purchase this bottom bracket? for a triple,english threads. thanks


Check Ebay, if nobody else bids, you can get a good price on DA 7703s, the DA version of the triple.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Ultegra bottom brackets are getting really, really hard to come by. Shimano quit making them. I just bought 3 105 spares just to be sure, because I have quite a few bikes running on 9-speed, and I don't want to have to change cranks yet. The 105's are still available, and just the same, only heavier. The DA BB's are not sealed.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> The DA BB's are not sealed.


Can anybody else confirm this? The double DA 7700 is not sealed and the bearing preload must be adjusted but the DA 7703 (triple) uses cartridge bearings so I assume they are built similar to the Ultegra BBs.


----------



## rdolson (Sep 2, 2003)

The DA 7703 uses sealed bearings.

There are still a good supply or DA 7703's out there. Go to qbike.com and search for 7703. I just bought one from Cambria. I need 70-118.5 (Italian) so I'm a little more limited in choices. I've found the the Ultegras seem to last almost forever. But I don't ride my roadies in the rain or during the winter after they salted the roads here in Connecticut.


----------



## johnmyster (Mar 13, 2003)

When my Ultegra 6500 got funny, I sent it back to Shimano under warranty and they mailed back a Dura Ace 7700.

Stock up on 105s, or get the DA units and clean them out often.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

I'm using one right now. Getting ready to replace it with a Tru-Vativ for my SRAM overhaul. It'll be on eBay in a week or 2.


----------

